# Marriott Marbella airport transportation



## Fletcher921 (Dec 16, 2009)

Our 21 year old is flying into the Malaga airport on January 2.  What is the best - and cheapest - way for him to get to and from the resort?

He arrives mid morning - public transportation?  Hopefully will be do-able.  But, his return Air France flight leaves at 7:00 am - flies to Paris, then New York.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 16, 2009)

Fletcher921 said:


> Our 21 year old is flying into the Malaga airport on January 2.  What is the best - and cheapest - way for him to get to and from the resort?



Have you tried emailing the resort? They deal with this daily.... Jim Ricks


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 17, 2009)

Duh - will do that this minute.  I normally am just so spoiled by the wealth of 'real world" info available here.
Thank you!


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd be interested to find out what you learn about the transportation options for this location. It's high on my list of must-see places!


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 17, 2009)

We are going next April.  There are buses from the airport to downtown Marbella and a bus from downtown Marbella to the resort.  That is the cheapest way to go, but you deal with your luggage, etc.  Word is the buses aren't that reliable.  Still, it should be doable for a single with very little luggage.

The resort "recommends" a livery service that the concierge will arrange for a fee roughly equivalent to a taxi fare.  It is a meet you at the baggage claim with your name on a placard sort of thing.  My wife and I are thinking of doing this because this is one time we'd rather not rent a car.  The tours available through the resort sound like a better way to spend the money and I get to see things instead of driving.  We could rent a car, we both held USAREUR licenses when we lived over there, so the driving would be ok.  But it might be better to let someone else do the driving.


----------



## Kola (Dec 21, 2009)

Bwolf said:


> We are going next April.  There are buses from the airport to downtown Marbella and a bus from downtown Marbella to the resort.  That is the cheapest way to go, but you deal with your luggage, etc.  Word is the buses aren't that reliable.  Still, it should be doable for a single with very little luggage.
> 
> .



It has been quite a few years since I took that bus to the resort but its certainly doable for a young person. Actually, as I recall, the bus stops in several places and he can get off way before downtown Marbella and just walk to the resort. Its not far from the highway but he should get directions in advance as to the closest stop. They have these milage signs on the highway with each resort or other places of interest identified by the milage sign. I am sure the resort would give you precise info on the nearest bus stop.

That said, I would not advise him to try the bus to get back to the airport at 5:00 am for his return flight.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Dec 31, 2009)

Kola offers an interesting suggestion as a younger traveler or a budget-minded traveler might indeed find value in the (slower) bus.  An inexact guess on my part, but one would want to get off at/near the *Elviria stop *as this is where you can cross the highway via a pedestrian bridge & walk  the 300 yards to the resort. Of course luggage ( or how heavy) is the limiting factor.

Otherwise a taxi from AGP to the resort runs in the neighborhood of 65 Euros. Resort concierge can give more precise quotes.

Sorry for the late reply, but I just notice this thread.

Barry


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 8, 2010)

He ended up having to take a taxi that morning at a cost of 65 Euro one way.  He is in NYC tonight, then home tomorrow - Yeah!

Thanks for the suggestions here.


----------

